# Amazon Flex



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm curious to hear what your opinions are on Amazon Flex. I just heard of it and signed up, hoping to be the first driver in my area. Now we know driverless cars can't take a package to your front door, lol. But seriously, I'm interested in hearing opinions about Flex.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DB2448 said:


> I'm curious to hear what your opinions are on Amazon Flex. I just heard of it and signed up, hoping to be the first driver in my area. Now we know driverless cars can't take a package to your front door, lol. But seriously, I'm interested in hearing opinions about Flex.


Hi, just curious, are you in Roseville CA?

The news stories I read didn't mention any cities in CA.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Sign up, add your state. Maybe they will get around to it.

There is a huge warehouse near me. Don't know how this would work.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Sign up, add your state. Maybe they will get around to it.
> 
> There is a huge warehouse near me. Don't know how this would work.


I signed up but there's a reason there are no California cities in the article.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Amazon has been delivering packages in California using package delivery services for at least a year. 

They pay these companies less than 18 dollars per hour.


----------

